# LGBT Meet Up - FF!



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

hi everyone, I have posted this on the ** group as well but we went to our first gay parents group today and we had a really nice time, was great to meet other couples in the same situation as us and exchange stories etc... Would love to organise a meet with you guys who we talk to frequently if anyone is up for it... we live in Hertfordshire but would be willing to travel if london etc isn't the most popular location... 
Lynn xx

If you are interested where abouts do you live?? Try and find somewhere we can all get to!

x


----------



## MeowToTheMoon (Jun 5, 2011)

I'd be very keen - I am just beginning my journey...

I live in London so if a day event, I'd happily travel anywhere on a main train line.  Or of course anywhere in London also.


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

We are in Leicester so pretty central.


----------



## mcclean (Mar 12, 2011)

Pinktink does one need to be a couple to join the group?


----------



## MeowToTheMoon (Jun 5, 2011)

mcclean said:


> Pinktink does one need to be a couple to join the group?


Good point, I'm single...


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

We would love to meet up    We are in Somerset xxx


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

mcclean said:


> Pinktink does one need to be a couple to join the group?


of course not! you just need to be ** friends with one of us to invite you to it - my name is lynn darcy and my ** pic is stanley on a swing... feel free to add and I will add you to the group xx


----------



## Katie1086 (May 2, 2011)

Hey Lynn

Lo and I would be really interested in meeting up with you all! If we know the date in advance we can sort our work shifts out!

xx


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

10th or 18th sept I think xx


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

I think the meet will be 18th september. Everyone welcome!!


----------



## donna_turbo (May 27, 2011)

We are too far away   have fun though x


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't think we're going to come to this one, but thanks for organising it PT - hopefully the next one though. The thought of taking the boys into London for the day at the moment fills both of us with dread! We'd have to drive followed by tube to get there and I can't imagine doing that with our buggy.  If the next one was outside of London we'd probably go


----------



## SANFRAN06 (Apr 27, 2008)

shame you cant make it hales as we are going and cute little pumpkin! 3 lots of twin boys would have been fun!!!


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

I know - Fingers crossed for the next one!  Besides, we may feel differently on the day and come anyway - it does seem to be getting better every day, so hopefully we have turned a bit of a corner.

As it's a Sunday does anyone know how much parking is? And is there any congestion charge? Pennies are tight now DP is on SMP


----------



## helen 17 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi

Do you have to be part of the ******** group to come to your meet? We have twin boys and live in London so would like to come along but dont use ********.

Thanks


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

There you go then SanFran - A spare set of twin boys  No Helen, it's open to all, I'm not sure what the arrangements are as we're not going, but I'm sure someone will be along to let you know shortly!


----------



## helen 17 (Oct 14, 2009)

Ah but if three sets of boy twins would be fun surely four will be even better!

Think most parking on metres is only Monday to Saturday so depending where the meet is parking may be free and congestion charge only applies Monday to Friday so definitely wont have to pay that.


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

How old are yours Helen?


----------



## helen 17 (Oct 14, 2009)

Our two are 18 months old so we are at the running in opposite directions as soon as we set foot outside stage! Have just learnt to play chase so now spend many a happy hour running around the house, a particular favourite here is to run into the play house see your brother chasing after you squesl in excitement slam the door and dive out of the window! 

How are you finding life as twin mummies?


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi everyone,

everyone is welcome, we are meeting at 1pm at coram's fields in London and there is no congestion charge or parking fees apparently as it's a Sunday. There was plenty of parking spaces last time we went... 

I don't know how best to make sure we all find each other - I'm happy to give out my number...
Also as the weather hasn't been too kind recently should we come up with a rainy alternative... 

Xx


----------



## helen 17 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi

Have had a quick look and looks like a lovely place so fingers crossed for the weather. Hopefully see you all there.

Helen


----------



## single.mummy (Mar 12, 2009)

Hope you all have a lovely day and the weather holds off for you.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Remember for admittance to Coram Fields you have to be accompanied by a child, as an adult you cannot just go in, so if anyone was going alone, maybe you should arrange to meet outside and go in together- by the sounds there are plenty twins to go round  
The nearest tube is Russell Square- and mainline station Kings Cross and Euston are about 15 mins walk.

Gay is the Word bokshop is really nearby and has LGBT children's books http://freespace.virgin.net/gays.theword/

/links


----------



## SANFRAN06 (Apr 27, 2008)

are we still all up for this, maybe a list of people will be helpful??


----------



## helen 17 (Oct 14, 2009)

Unfortunately just realised we are going to another family meet at Mudchute Farm on Sunday so wont be able to make it after all. Hope you all have a lovely time and we manage to make the next meet.

Take Care


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi, We are definitely still coming. Where abouts are we meeting inside? Never been there before so wouldn't know where to suggest. 
Lisa x


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Have a wonderful time everyone, sadly we can't make it but def want to come next time, hope you take some pics to share on our ** page xxx


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello 

I'm not sure who is coming to the meet tmw now? If you are planning to come could you please let me know either on here or ** so we can make sure we meet everyone - I'm happy to give out my mobile number 
xx


----------

